# tnbrews soil test



## tnbrews (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey All,

Below are my results from Waypoint Analytical. I posted over in the Cool Season Lawns whether I should nuke the yard (2k sqft) or overseed with TTTF and got some great feedback. But a missing piece was soil test results. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4735

I was planning on bringing in top soil to help level out low areas and boost the seed bed in general. I realize the numbers of the top soil are as important or if not more important as the current soil test. However, most of the current soil is in the medium or slightly into the optimum category. P and Ca are very high. pH is also high. How do you suggest I proceed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What ahve you apply this year to the lawn that could skew your results?

How much topsoil are you planning to bring? 1in or more for the entire lawn?


----------



## tnbrews (Jun 2, 2018)

@g-man, I put down: 

RGS/Air8 and starter fert 10/10/10 in April (I know this was a bit early.)

RGS, light dose of Air8, Humic12, Micro-greene, and Milo in May

RGS and Milo in June

nothing in July or August

I was looking at no more than an inch. I was going to bring in 4-5 cuyd (need 6 for a full inch coverage) and spread as needed. Not everywhere will need a full inch though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

An inch is not a lot and I don't think they are important long term. For the initial month, the top inch soil nutrients will be important since the seed roots will be there at first.

Your phosphorous is high (212 vs 100ppm) and you should avoid adding more (yes Milo has phosphorous).

Waypoint recommends adding more potassium to get you to a higher overall level. Their recommendation is for 3lb/yr. Apply no more than 1lb of K per 1000sqft per rolling month. SOP(0-0-50) is the ideal source.

Your pH is above 7.0 so iron would not be as available to your lawn. Milo would be a good source, but your phosphorous is high. FAS will be the next best option. Also, use Ammonium Sulfate (AS 21-0-0) since it will work better for your soil and very slowly (years) lower your pH.


----------



## tnbrews (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks for the guidance, @g-man :thumbup:

It will be interesting to see if and how much the numbers change with a soil test next spring.


----------

